# Trane XV 1500 Heat Pump Issues !!



## Craig Christian (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with these ????  The A/C quit this AM - outside breaker had tripped, I reset it and came inside to the printed circuit control board.  I pulled the 5 Amp auto-like fuse which controls the fan on the furnace.   When I put it back the fan of course, restarted and so did the pump ......................for about a minute, then quit.  Breaker intace, no fuses blown.......any ideas ??


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Craig:
This sounds like a compressor going out. To check the compressor you need an ohm meter. Disconnect all wires to the compressor. You should see 3 points on the compressor; check the ohms to ground for each of them, record each reading, if there is one that reads the same as the total of the other two it is OK. If that doesn't work; unhook the leads on the capacitor and ohm across the two points, the ohm meter should go all the way over and come back a little slower. If that didn't happen you need a new capacitor, take the old one with you so they can get the right one for you.
Glenn


----------

